# De La Soul



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just found 'The Best of' CD in ASDA for a fiver









I had forgotten how good they are....

Ah.....The summer of 1989







so long ago, yet so fresh in my memory.....









It seemed to last forever.....I was 19, had money, went to the gym and had a nice car, happy days 

What year is special for you and why?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

1974 I was created









I've got Pot holes in my lawn


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmm .......









Probably 3 months either side of Christmas 1985

Why?

I spent this six months with somone who left an indelible mark on me ..... she was a stunning Susanna Hoffs look-a-like, intelligent, caring and very hot!









Bitter - sweet memories as I blew it by sleeping with her younger sister
















Still haven't really got over it


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> Bitter - sweet memories as I blew it by sleeping with her younger sister


I did a similar thing a few years ago, except it was with the older sister... I can still dine out on that story!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> Hmmm .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sorry John but us men are such arse holes aren't we?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase I have no idea who De La Soul are or were! And I'm only 5 years older than you!

Probably from 81 til 85 for me the years between leaving school and getting married.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm .......
> ...


Yep ...... she ticked all my boxes ........









On the positive side her sister was a good lay though











potz said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

IÂ´ve heard of David Soul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm .......
> ...


Dick led. it's normal is that.









1999 for me, I left the corporate world, some days I think back to it and my cheeks hurt from laughing. Oh, and Bradford City were in the Premiership with Benito Carbone, Stan Collymore and Pet Rescue wearing the claret and amber, what a surreal time.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Would be 1976 for me. Arrived back in Britain with a superb suntan and a pocket full of cash after 2 back to back trips in the Merchant navy. Spent the next year getting into as much trouble as possible with the ladies and then joined another ship when my love and personal life became a bit too hot









There were some people out to get me for quite a few years after that 

Also had the experience of getting off with the older sister when I was engaged to the younger. Was found out and had to do a runner. The younger was nice, but the older looked a bit like Kim Basinger so what could a boy do?

Those were the days


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> Jase I have no idea who De La Soul are or were!


3 feet high & rising











JoT said:


> Hmmm .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You eejit!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Two weeks in summer last year, went away with my girlfriend and 3 "step" sons. Our first ever family holiday, best two weeks of my life, kids laughing, sun, sea sand, and once the kids were in bed..............


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

hippo said:


> , and once the kids were in bed..............


Did you get to watch the football un-interrupted?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Alas said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > , and once the kids were in bed..............
> ...


Something like that!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Wot not eat toast in bed


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Just found 'The Best of' CD in ASDA for a fiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason. You are too young and vibrant to go all soppy - sentimental on us







.

Shape up man








.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh..... I dont think Ive been called vibrant before









I like it, thank you Ian


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

1993 was a good year for me. I met a beautiful girl at work & went on holiday with her to Cornwall for a week, everything was good that week - the sex, the weather, the sex, the food, the sex ......... & did I mention that the sex was fantastic??  It all ended (in lots of tears) a year or so later when she joined the RAF. Whilst clearing some stuff out recently at home I found a photo of her which bought back lots of bitter sweet memories but I just couldn't bring myself to throw it out









Since then the years have just sort of passed by - none of them particularly outstanding but there have been some very good ones







as well as some truly abysmal ones









This year is turning out to be bloody damned fantastic







& I'll be off on holiday to spain soon (3 weeks tomorrow & counting) with my beautiful lady


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ahhh..... I dont think Ive been called vibrant before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vibrant? Like a "Rampant Rabbit" ?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh..... I dont think Ive been called vibrant before
> ...


Jason would be "Three feet and rising"  . He's a big boy







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you like


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> If you like


Not before I've eaten, Jason







.

I must be careful with my syntax here














.

Hence the edit







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> This year is turning out to be bloody damned fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















that's great news Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


YouÂ´re beginning to worry me Ian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> YouÂ´re beginning to worry me Ian


You worried me with your disappearing act







.

I think I've worried a few people over the years - John and Mac especially  .

I can assure you that I'm as straight as a Republican Senator





















.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmm, think I'll wait until the Mrs. is out before I answer this one!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > YouÂ´re beginning to worry me Ian
> ...


Thank gawd


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > YouÂ´re beginning to worry me Ian
> ...


Oh lor! 

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/223201_west06.html


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

foztex said:


> Oh lor!
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/223201_west06.html


Damn you, and your googling, foz















.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

1980. If only because I have no direct memories of more than half of the year and have had to reconstruct what I was doing from other peoples accounts.

You don't get parties like that these days.


----------

